# We should walk under the moon.



## Dlak

Hello,

I'm trying to say "We should walk under the moon." in Tagalog.  So far, this is what I have:  "kami lumakad sa ilalim buwan."

Any help and corrections would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Qcumber

Dlak said:


> "We should walk under the moon." in Tagalog. So far, this is what I have: "kami lumakad sa ilalim buwan."


I'd say:
*Lumákad ná sána kamí sa liwánag ng [nang] buwán.*

For two persons, I'd replace kamí by kitá.
*Lumákad ná sána kitá sa liwánag ng [nang] buwán.*

but wait for what native speakers will say.


----------



## Dlak

Thanks, Qcumber.  I think "*Lumákad ná sána kamí sa liwánag ng buwán" *will work.


----------



## tanzhang

We should walk under the moon - Dapat maglakad tayo sa ilalim ng Buan.


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> We should walk under the moon - Dapat maglakad tayo sa ilalim ng Buan.


This is interesting, Tanzhang.
So you use *dápat* to translate both "must" and "should", and probably also "ought to" and "have to".
Yet, isn't there a way to make the difference between "must" and "should" in Tagalog?



tanzhang said:


> We should walk under the moon - Dapat maglakad tayo sa ilalim ng Buan.


Given the choice among *kitá*, *kamí* and *táyo*, why did you opt for *táyo*?


----------



## tanzhang

We should walk under the moon - Dapat maglakad tayo sa ilalim ng Buan. or maglakad tayo dapat sa ilalim ng buan.

Correct Qcumber... dapat can also mean those things you said earlier... 
the dictionary form of dapat originally means must... I cannot tell the difference between must and should... sorry.. but wait for others and see what they say..

Tayo can mean us or we... but if you use kita it would not work becuase kita could only go on sentences such as mahal kita.. meaning_ I _love _YOU

notice that I and you is replaced by the use of kita.... there for kita cannot mean we or us

Kami cannot be use as well because if it were used then you are not only speaking with the one you want walk under the moon with but also explaining what you guys are going to do with a stranger or someone else.
_


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> Tayo can mean us or we... but if you use kita it would not work becuase kita could only go on sentences such as mahal kita.. meaning_ I _love _YOU_


Dlak didn't say how many people he had in mind. Given the context I concluded there were only two persons: the speaker and his/her lover.

Another problem:
You say _kitá_ cannot be used here. You know I have several examples in which _kitá_ is used like _kamíng dalawá_. 

Here is one taken from a 1929 novel.
Context: two upper-class girls are wondering what they could do with the crayfish a peasant has given them.
One says: *Bákit ngâ bá hindî pá kitá ang maglútò? *
= Why shouldn't we go all the way and do the cooking ourselves?

Perhaps the language has changed a lot since. How would you rewrite this sentence in _your_ Tagalog?


----------



## tanzhang

*Bákit ngâ bá hindî pá kitá ang maglútò? *
= Why shouldn't we go all the way and do the cooking ourselves?

In the present tagalog, we would translate this as: 
Bakit hindi na lang kami ang magluto?
Why can't we do the cooking ourselves?

I have no idea into what way I can translate "Why shouldn't we go all the way and do the cooking ourselves?"

Or why can't we do the cooking ourselves(instead).


----------



## youtin

Qcumber said:


> *Bákit ngâ bá hindî pá kitá ang maglútò? *
> = Why shouldn't we go all the way and do the cooking ourselves?



Is this really grammatically correct??　It's....weird @_@

I'd say : Bakit nga ba hindi pa *tayo* ang magluto?
= Why shouldn't we go all the way and do the cooking ourselves?


----------



## youtin

Qcumber said:


> This is interesting, Tanzhang.
> So you use *dápat* to translate both "must" and "should", and probably also "ought to" and "have to".
> Yet, isn't there a way to make the difference between "must" and "should" in Tagalog?


 
I suppose there is a way, but it doesn't work 100% the way it does in English.

We should eat the food = Dapat/kailangan nating kainin ang pagkain.
Should we eat the food? = kakainin ba natin ang pagkain?
We should have eaten the food = kinain sana natin ang pagkain.

=====

We should walk under the moon. 
*Maglakad tayo sa liwanag ng buwan.* (If I interpret the original sentence as some sort of invitation)
_Maglakad sana tayo sa liwanag ng buwan_ (Wishful thinking)

By the way, I agree with tanzhang's version _"Bakit hindi na lang kami ang magluto?"_. The difference between tanzhang's and mine _"Bakit nga ba hindi pa tayo ang magluto?"_ is that the question is directed to a different person: kami -> other person, could also be to oneself; tayo -> group (self + other person).


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> By the way, I agree with tanzhang's version _"Bakit hindi na lang kami ang magluto?"_. The difference between tanzhang's and mine _"Bakit nga ba hindi pa tayo ang magluto?"_ is that the question is directed to a different person: kami -> other person, could also be to oneself; tayo -> group (self + other person).


In this passage, the two young ladies are alone.



youtin said:


> We should have eaten the food = kinain sana natin ang pagkain.
> _Maglakad sana tayo sa liwanag ng buwan_ (Wishful thinking)


So you use _sána _to make the clause unreal [in the grammatical sense of the term], hence the fact that you don't use it in an invitation to an activity. 
Thank you.


----------

